# According to the  Census Bureau



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]190,374 people are having sex right now, 212,130 are kissing, and 1 poor person is reading Senior Forums!!

  You hang in there sunshine![/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2015)

I know, I know...I have a very sad life...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I know, I know...I have a very sad life...
> 
> View attachment 12931


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 13, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> 190,374 people are having sex right now, 212,130 are kissing, and 1 poor person is reading Senior Forums!!
> 
> You hang in there sunshine!



hahaha...oh well some of us have to keep the forum going. ;-)


----------



## Falcon (Jan 13, 2016)

I fractured several bones trying to do all 3 @ the same time.

Talk about trying to be ambidextrous! Geeze!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 26, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> I know, I know...I have a very sad life...



BUT, you do have very colorful underwear!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 26, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I fractured several bones trying to do all 3 @ the same time.
> 
> Talk about trying to be ambidextrous! Geeze!



In this case, wouldn't it be "ambiSextrous"?????


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 26, 2016)

Two men are drinking in a bar.

One says, "Did you know that Elks have
 sex 10 to 15 times a day?"


"Aww, dad gum it!! says his friend, "and I just
 joined the Knights of  Columbus!"


----------



## jujube (Jan 26, 2016)

Two old ladies are sitting on the porch of the Old Ladies Home.  One is paging through a copy of Cosmopolitan a visitor had left behind.

"This magazine is full of smut!  Nothing but smut! Look at this!  Disgraceful! Six pages about mutual orgasm!  Edna, did you and Harvey have mutual orgasm?"

"No, I think we had State Farm."


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2016)

jujube said:


> Two old ladies are sitting on the porch of the Old Ladies Home.  One is paging through a copy of Cosmopolitan a visitor had left behind.
> 
> "This magazine is full of smut!  Nothing but smut! Look at this!  Disgraceful! Six pages about mutual orgasm!  Edna, did you and Harvey have mutual orgasm?"
> 
> "No, I think we had State Farm."


----------



## imp (Jan 26, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


>



One surely would expect no less sexy a response from one having so sexy an avatar! (Wish I knew what ROFLM-"-O means, though).    imp


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2016)

imp said:


> One surely would expect no less sexy a response from one having so sexy an avatar! (Wish I knew what ROFLM-"-O means, though).    imp



*R*olling *O*n *F*loor *L*aughing *M*y* A*ss *O*ff


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Arachne (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh more information to store


----------

